# New online record?



## dtectr (Mar 24, 2011)

Every time gold spikes we have a new one - 
So, how long do you think it will be? & 
How long will they stick around?
We already have a new crop of ..., well, you know.


----------



## joem (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe those who name can not be mentioned will read more and learn.
:shock: :lol:


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 24, 2011)

I read 5 of these types of posts just this evening by looking at the new posts. The forum is getting more and more bloated with the same things over and over again. Getting kind of annoying really...


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe we can have a new section with the top ten (or however many are needed) newbie questions and their answers. Also could have a list of the essentials like Hoke's book, how to make and use stannous, and more......
I know we have the forum handbooks already, but they should be in this new section along with everything else that should be there, all in one place.

We can then just answer new questions that fall into this category with a link to the new newbies section, so they can see that they are not the first, nor the last to have the same old problems. And they will see that they are not the first to have a Shor problem.

This section should be in red or some other color to really stand out and not be missed. Well it may work to cut down the percentage of the same old questions. If it is missed then they can be directed to the section with a link to this section and all the needed info in one section.

Jim


----------



## dtectr (Mar 24, 2011)

The ones that bother me most are the, "I have a pile of ... doo-doo & I know its worth a million dollars, so no matter what you tell me, I'm going to move forward with that conclusion until someone agrees with me, or till my ADHD meds (and I have ADHD, so its not a jab!) wears off & something new & shiny attracts my attention. Hey !!! What's that?"
Construction & gold refining ...
PHD's & gold refining ...
Brain surgery & gold ... well, you get the idea

Sorry, but I've received so much here, that when someone seems to disrespect it, it gets to me. I'm protective that way. 
Maybe MY meds have worn off ...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2011)

I had a kid email me the other day and tell me he was willing to give ma a "batch" of scrap just to let him watch me recover and refine,naturally I said ok.I told him that I wanted at least a pound of ceramic cpus(low grade are fine)because I didn't want to taek his high grade stuff,however I needed to make sure the yield would be nice enough for him to appreciate what I was doing.
Then he drops a bombshell.......he only has post 2000 stuff but he's been cutting the fingers off of a crap load of cards.So he attaches a picture of all of the fingers,and theres about 2 ounces of fingers there.Naturally I haven't written him back.


----------



## joem (Mar 25, 2011)

mic said:


> I had a kid email me the other day and tell me he was willing to give ma a "batch" of scrap just to let him watch me recover and refine,naturally I said ok.I told him that I wanted at least a pound of ceramic cpus(low grade are fine)because I didn't want to taek his high grade stuff,however I needed to make sure the yield would be nice enough for him to appreciate what I was doing.
> Then he drops a bombshell.......he only has post 2000 stuff but he's been cutting the fingers off of a crap load of cards.So he attaches a picture of all of the fingers,and theres about 2 ounces of fingers there.Naturally I haven't written him back.



You should write him back to tell him he needs more than 2oz (give him a goal number to reach) and guide him to more reading until he is ready. To ask to watch is a smart move on his part, he seems eager enough.
So tell him when he reaches 40 oz of jumper connections to email you back. I just put 40oz of jumpers into A/P yesterday and the gold foils are already starting to float. :lol:


----------



## wrecker45 (Mar 25, 2011)

hey joem lets us know your yeald on those jumper connectors. thanks,,,,Jim.


----------



## joem (Mar 25, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> hey joem lets us know your yeald on those jumper connectors. thanks,,,,Jim.



will do. Just to clarify these jumpers are still encased in the plastic.
but yeah and I'll post a picture.


----------

